# Stuck Egg?



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Around 11AM today I noticed my old Serama hen, Henny Penny, seemed like she was maybe laying an egg... at least her butt looked like it, even if she wasn't acting it. I've been watching her ever since but she hasn't laid an egg, her rear is still big and red, but she's not acting distressed either. She's eating, drinking, acting completely normal like nothing's going on...?? 

What am I supposed to do? Just watch her and hope for the best?


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

She is probably egg bound. I have heard sometimes you can massage the egg but, I think if that don't work than yes, hope for the best.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I have herd to massage the vent with olive oil or Vaseline


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Well I gave her until sundown to pop out that egg but she just didn't do it so I brought her in and gave her a warm bath - something I have seen work for egg bound cockatiels in the past. She really enjoyed it! I let her relax and just calm down, massaged her a bit, and put her back in a cage of her own in a dark room to calm down for the night. We'll see if it did any good in the morning. I really hope so. She's such a good little hen.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

It's morning. No egg. :| Will let her sit in more warm water for a bit, try the vaseline, and let her go about her day hoping for the best. SIGH.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> It's morning. No egg. :| Will let her sit in more warm water for a bit, try the vaseline, and let her go about her day hoping for the best. SIGH.


This is one of my worst fears. I saw another video that talked about using steam to help...


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes, I used the steam method on the aforementioned cockatiels with success. I figured a bath would do the same thing (moisturize, heat, relax all those muscles) without the added stress of being hung over a boiling pot of water! She's loving the baths... She just scoots right down and sits there in bliss. Sadly she's acting uncomfortable now and she's backed up... I've had to cut a lot of the feathers around her vent as she was leaking poop past the egg and dribbling all over herself. SIGH. Though she is still alert, still thrilled to be fed some strawberries.... I just don't know anymore. I hope for the best but I think this egg must be a monster. :|


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I am shocked and relieved to announce that after all these days Henny Penny finally passed her egg today!! She's doing very well and sometimes I wonder if this wasn't a stunt to come live the high life in the house for a while (which I have to admit between the treats and the warm baths she's reacted like a pampered princess. haha) 

Happy happy.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Cool! I think the same thing when I bring one of mine inside! They just want to be pampered ! I can do that !!!!!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> I am shocked and relieved to announce that after all these days Henny Penny finally passed her egg today!! She's doing very well and sometimes I wonder if this wasn't a stunt to come live the high life in the house for a while (which I have to admit between the treats and the warm baths she's reacted like a pampered princess. haha)
> 
> Happy happy.


Good news. Our Serama Mrs. Kitty, has not layed in days. I am hoping she does soon or she will be in the house as well!


----------

